

How To Not Kill Your Retention - lassecausen
http://lasseclausen.tumblr.com/post/56226035749/how-to-not-kill-your-retention

======
manume
Definitely a very valid point that is worth reiterating! Especially true for
consumer products which are older than 3 months (by then they should have
learned that this is best practice) and which have lots of similar competitors
(which, at least in my case, lowers the threshold of "screw it, I wanted to
try this other product anyways" if something doesn't work).

~~~
lassecausen
Yes, very few consumer products nowadays are that essential that people will
struggle with hurdles like that

------
etler
I think one part of this is dispelling the myth that telling the user which of
the fields is wrong is a security flaw. You can already figure out if a
username exists by trying to create it on the registration screen, so saying
"Your username and password do not match" does not provide any extra security,
and just frustrates users.

------
lubos
Sorry, I'm missing the point of this submission.

The author has described anecdotal experience with login screen of some
product but he hasn't actually stopped using that product. So what is this to
do with user retention?

~~~
lassecausen
The last 2 paragraphs should answer your questions...

------
chewxy
In Fork the Cookbook we solved this by not having any passwords at all - you
request one every time you want to login.

